# IBS Only at Night?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2001)

Hey there all. I am brand new here. I have a quick question. I don't know if this has been posted before, but here goes. I have not really been diagnosed with IBS yet, but I feel that is the only thing it can be. (Going to doctor quite soon.) But all the symptoms I have match perfectly. But about 90% of the time, it happens in the middle of the night when I am asleep. Why is this? Could this just be my regular digestive time? Or could it be the way I am sleeping? Or does something aggravate it during the night possibly? Just curious. If anyone else is like that, or knows anything about that, lemme know. I'm real curious-kevin


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Kevin - do you eat late at night? My IBS-D was generally at its worst in the evening after supper. Only once did I have a problem after falling asleep. Also my gall bladder attacks would nearly always happen in the middle of the night.[This message has been edited by Marier (edited 04-22-2001).]


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

When my dughter was diagnosed with IBS the gastro asked whether symptoms woke her in the night.The fact that they didn't seemed to make him more convinced that it was IBS,and I remember him saying that the digestive tact "sleeps" when we do.Just an idea, gilly


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

KevinWaking up in the middle of the night with digestive problems is not normally considered as a sign of IBS by doctors - as the majority of IBS sufferers do not experience this problem.Talk to your doctor about this, they will most likely want to send you to a GI specialist just to rule out anything more serious such as Colitis, Crohn's Disease etcThat doesn't necessarily mean you have anything more serious than IBS, as I suffer from similar problems.Depending on your symptoms you might want to try some of the following:Magnesium Supplements - if you suffer constipation, not only are a natural laxative but also help reduce spasmodic and nerve related painCalcium Supplements - if you suffer predominantly diarrhea, these help bulk out the stool. If you need further information there are plenty of threads about on this BB on this topic.Eating smaller more frequent meals: try eating say five smaller meals a day rather than three big ones to help reduce bloatingIdentifying foods that cause gas: cutting out certain foods from your diet can help quite alot in reducing some of your 'IBS' problems, try keeping a diary of everything you eat every day so you can start to identify what causes the most problemsExercise: Take some exercise such as a brisk walk, after eating your evening meal to help your digestionRelaxation: Listen to some relaxing music or reading a book before you go to sleep to help relax your muscles.There are so many other things you can try as each person's symptoms are different,Hope this gives you a few ideas to get started with,Clair


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

JAG,There's a lot of controversy about night attacks and IBS... my GI says they are an IBS symptom, but a very rare one.I've been poked and prodded about every way you can and it always comes back IBS... even with the night attacks. When I call in and talk to the RN about prescription changes they always ask about the night attacks. From discussion with the GI, night attacks are a symptom of a more major flare up. Two of the 3 times I've gone to the ER have been night attacks of hours and hours. Both ended in being hospitalized.Some of them only last an hour or 2 but they are very severe


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, my IBS was only at night for years. I still have problems at night (not as much since my medication has been changed). Everyone is different. I have C & D. I would have C for days and in the middle of the night I would get D.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2001)

I guess each person is different. Hopefully when you see the doctor he/she will have some answers for you. Personally, for me, my IBS symptoms are always much, much worse in the morning than any other time of day. Usually by dusk I'm feeling pretty good. I sleep like a log and rarely am awakened by my IBS.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

My gallbladder attacks were always in the middle of the night, too. Unbelievable pain, to the point where I thought I was going to die. So when you do go to the doctor, be sure to have you gallbladder checked along with all the other recommendations here.


----------



## stay2654 (May 9, 2001)

I always seem to get them the worst in the middle of the night. Can anyone help me? Email me..PLEASE.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

That is how mine started years ago--diarrhea attacks in the middle of the night but we are all different. Good luck to you.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Stacey,I've dropped you a quick e-mail so if you want to talk you know where to contact me.If you drop me a few lines explaining your symptoms etc I might be able to help.Clair


----------

